# Georgia Man Shoots Machete-Wielding Neighbor Who Broke Into His Home



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/g...te-wielding-neighbor-who-broke-into-his-home/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Simple lesson to be learned....don’t go breaking into people’s homes, especially in The South. We don’t take kindly to those kind of manners.


----------

